

Types of Automated Website Security (Cloudflare vs. Sucuri vs. Tinfoil) - borski
http://blog.tinfoilsecurity.com/the-three-types-of-automated-website-security

======
error54
I thought it was an interesting read though I would have liked a more detailed
article. I signed up for their free test but I guess the mail server is down
so I never got any results.

~~~
borski
I'm glad it was interesting!

With regard to the free test, can you email me at borski@tinfoilsecurity.com
and I'll be sure to look into it? Our mail servers haven't experienced any
outages, but I'd love to find out what went wrong and fix it for you. Thanks!
:)

~~~
error54
I found the email. It was caught by my overly aggressive spam filter. Thanks
for the reply though.

------
largehotcoffee
Clearly the votes for this article are not legitimate.

~~~
borski
I'm sorry, why?

~~~
cowsaysoink
Probably because your blog post reads like spam, it is pretty much devoid of
content.

~~~
borski
Interesting. We were hoping to provide some context and clarity around the
different types of automated website security by categorizing them - a lot of
people (even engineers) we talk to don't really understand the difference
between malware scanning and proactive vulnerability scanning, for example.

I'm sorry you didn't enjoy the article. Feedback is much appreciated. :)

~~~
cowsaysoink
I'll give you feedback since you ask.

\- Up the font size on your blog, I can't read it without zooming in
considerably.

\- Try to actually explain, giving examples help, what the different security
parts do rather than quickly explaining, this blog post feels as if it were
written up in 15 minutes to sell your product rather than being informative

\- Don't be afraid to use markup other than anchor and paragraph tags, for
this article using subheadings for the 3 types of security would make the
article easier to follow (remember people love to skim).

~~~
borski
Great feedback. We're definitely going to fix these for the next post. Thanks.
:)

